# Are there any room filling bookshelves?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Any good ones?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How large a room are you trying to "fill" with sound? Many of the better speaker manufacturers do have larger speakers that would not really fall into the "Bookshelf" category but are still not floorstanders.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

22Lx15W. I can move closer to the speakers . That the size of the room. I sit about 15' away, across the length, maybe less. It is a den. connects to open area to a larger room and a kitchen. Not vaulted ceilings. I don't expect a miracle. Lower price is better but any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would not go with anything smaller than these Kef speakers.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I would not go with anything smaller than these Kef speakers.


Is that because of the 6.5" driver?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Lots of good ones. Really depends on your budget though.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

goodears said:


> 22Lx15W. I can move closer to the speakers . That the size of the room. I sit about 15' away, across the length, maybe less. It is a den. connects to open area to a larger room and a kitchen. Not vaulted ceilings. I don't expect a miracle. Lower price is better but any suggestion is appreciated.


Monitor Audio Silver RX8
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MRSRX2 PNATOAK

HTD Level Three
http://www.htd.com/Products/bookshelf-speakers/Level-THREE-Bookshelf-Speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, your going to need a good sized driver in order to get clean sound in that reasonably large space. 

Here are a few more cheaper options.
Polk 45B
Definitive Technology 450
Klipsch RB51
SVS Ultra


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, here is what I have now (not the receiver, the speakers). I'm hoping any bookshelf will sound better. These aren't wretched but not very good either.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

What about Klipsch KG.5 bookshelf speakers? $75.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those klipsch will be much better than what you have but given the age make sure that the woofer surrounds are in good shape and not deteriorating.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What is the budget ?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

goodears said:


> What about Klipsch KG.5 bookshelf speakers? $75.


They will sound better than what you have - however, they are somewhat limited.
They do not have much bass, and they will not sound as clean/clear as the Klipsch
bookshelf speakers of today.


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a large room that is actually a little bigger than what you measured. I am using a pair of B&W 685s that does a great job of filling the room. I have had 2 other pairs before that but they sounded like they were small speakers screaming. These speakers sound relaxed but extremely clear and loud.


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

I went from somd klipsch rb 61s and rc52. Those things do literally play efferlessly with little power. The only problem was the horn tweeters kind of have a small sweelspot which I didnt notice until I swtiched to B&Ws. I esp noticed this during movies. it was like the sounds where coming from the speakers instead of filiing space in between the speakers if that makes sense.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually ended up with the Axiom M22ti and M3ti. I got them for cheap on Craigslist. So far they've been fairly "room filling," when in 2 channel stereo. I have a VP-150 but it needs a new crossover. The smaller M3ti doesn't sound as good as a center. The m22ti are my "fronts" right now. I have them toe in and they're good.

I'm still thinking of getting some Klipsch KG floorstanders though.


----------

